# Your Opinion Welcome



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I notice a lot of the questions asked on this sight are "How much do I need for x amount of guest" The schools cannot teach this,it comes from experience, and countless other factors. I think some sought of sight or area should be devoted to "How much do we need etc" BDL & Shroom Girl can get in on this as they know amounts and how guest think and act, time and product cost etc.


----------



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

I couldn't agree more!! Thanks for the suggestion, I will be happily waiting for the replys.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm not ignoring this thread, the answer is MAJIC.....no really there are many ways to work through the amounts factor, but it really comes down to experience in your area (city/town).

I'll post more on this later, gotta go cook.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I jotted down a few disorganized thoughts in this thread: http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/profe...ngs-chart.html

Generally, the best answer is to consult closely with your client and try and get the best sense of the group you can. Then using both your heads to plan, create and serve the best meal possible. Introducing the idea of "better too much than too little," is pretty easy when you do it early. Especially if you put it in the form of a question and let her say it.

When I still did it, I tried to create a situation where the client could come downstairs dressed, and look into the kitchen and feel comfortable chatting with me and my crew while I made her a drink That meant me being comfortable about everything, including quantities.

In terms of portioning it meant knowing I wasn't going to run out. That's really the nubbin isn't it? Knowing you're going to have a little too much, but not an obscene amount. I'll tell you something though. It's easier to hide "way too much" -- even if it means you have to rebate a little -- than even a little too little. And even if you can't hide it, it's a lot easier to say, "they always ate two ducks each before," than it is to say, "your family eat like pigs, don't they?"

Having someone on staff that can pack leftovers attractively is a VGT. Once a few aluminum foil swans go out the door -- you usually don't have to worry about leftovers.

BDL


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I thought about this in terms of all function averages,not just 1 patron or client. I think a lot of us that have been doing this a long time can help the younger or people just getting into this catering business. As I stated a lot of the questions asked which both you and I have responded to ,pertained to amounts needed.You and I both know you need approx 8 to10% backup but not on every item. Also the way items are worded also determines what you will use. Years ago we called this pre cost and abstract, writing a menu in such a way that guest will mostly order what you want. The Concord Hotel in upstate New York was great at this.. On Monday nights ealmost everyone in place ordered steak, even though 15 other items on menu. Why? because steak was not printed on menu. Waiters were instructed "tell guest we have steak tonight" Guest thought it was really special and brought in fresh that day. This was called stchick.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Buffets....there's placement of dishes, there's staff serving proteins, there's timing so that people go through once/then dessert is served.....


Knowing your group.....one of the biggest surprises was a elderly (90% over 80years young eating like they are 16 year old boys. Shocking....one of the 93 year old women went back for thirds on very heavy food.

Time of day matters.

Courses matter....if there are aps prior to dinner, if there's extensive desserts.....


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Shroom Girl .I believe times are a changin because of economy and retail food cost. Now I find everyone eats as much as they can so they can consume less or even skip a meal home. Placement, time, type of items, weather are still factors .Women used to go up to buffet once, because they did not want other women to see them now some go back more then men, and do they hit dessert table. I find the seniors taking and putting in their pocketbooks for later. Maybe we should give mini plates forks with 2 tines and spoons with holes in them?


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Dungeon dice people, dungeon dice.
I was once asked by my Chef how many Prime Ribs I had fired for the evening and how I arrived at that number.

I told him I had checked the reservation book, had looked at last nights numbers, looked at the numbers from a week ago, and also looked at the numbers from that date a year ago.
Then I fired 2, because that's how many we had.


Seriously though, this will be a most beneficial thread.
I've been doing this for quite sometime, but I still have to play the guessing game, and it's nice to have another's opinion.


----------

